# S5 135 und diverse ABB SPS Teile zu Verkaufen



## Sommerfeld (7 September 2006)

Hallo, ich verkaufe eine s5 u135 mit vielen Zubehör und diverse ABB Teile.
Bei Interesse mailt mich bitte an.


----------



## maxi (11 September 2006)

Sommerfeld schrieb:


> Hallo, ich verkaufe eine s5 u135 mit vielen Zubehör und diverse ABB Teile.
> Bei Interesse mailt mich bitte an.


 
Hallo,

suche 100er und 141 Freqeunzumrichter mit 1kw.
Falls du da einige gebraucht hast (so mehr als 10) währe es klasse.


----------

